# Is Curt James Gay?



## SYN (Jun 1, 2010)

He told me in a PM that he doesn't think Jake Gyllenhaal is hot.  I would just like to know how he would know this, unless he was gay, or secretly a woman.....


----------



## ROID (Jun 1, 2010)

He doesn't consider one night stands with men a sign of being gay and neither do I.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2010)

he's a big sweetheart does that make him gay?


----------



## maniclion (Jun 1, 2010)

You don't have to be gay to be able to define who is good looking or not...
Take Louis CK for example he is straight but he admitted that he had a man crush on Ewan Mcgregor, something about his face was gorgeous and he just wanted to face fuck him....It's obvious many men know what type of man they find attractive or you wouldn't have 1000's of guido's running around trying to look like the Gotti bro's...you only really saw an explosion of hedgehog head and extreme tanning after that show....It doesn't just go as far as physical, mannerisms, attitudes, intelligence, masculinity all are traits men see in other men and think hey that's attractive and if I think so women must also so I will work that into my own attractiveness kit....


----------



## DOMS (Jun 1, 2010)

Well, he's either straight, or gay with standards.

Jake is a butterface (butt_his_face?).  And even that may be an overstatement.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 1, 2010)

SYN said:


> He told me in a PM that he doesn't think Jake Gyllenhaal is hot.



It wasn't a PM but a rep message. 

"lol  MOM KNOWS BEST!  Jake is not sexy."

And it was relaying _someone else's opinion_ that he is not sexy. Honestly, I don't know if she finds him sexy or not. She *definitely *considered him miscast as the video game character. 



SYN said:


> I would just like to know how he would know this,  unless he was gay,



See maniclion's post. 



SYN said:


> or secretly a woman.....



I'm secretly a woman.



And lesbian.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2010)

jake can have a sexual appeal in the right role. he's not a bad looking guy he just is not persian prince type sexy. in the right romantic role he could be a heart throb. not many guys get called doe-eyed, his eyes are very nice.


----------



## SYN (Jun 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> It wasn't a PM but a rep message.
> 
> "lol  MOM KNOWS BEST!  Jake is not sexy."
> 
> ...





Lesbians are cool! High five.   




Everybody stop talking about Jake Gyllenhaal, you're stealing from Curt James's thunder.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 2, 2010)

Jamie Lee Curtis had some nice tittah's............/


----------



## unclem (Jun 3, 2010)

Curt James said:


> It wasn't a PM but a rep message.
> 
> "lol  MOM KNOWS BEST! Jake is not sexy."
> 
> ...


 
if he is or isnt hes a good dude in my opinion. iam not gay but i have gay friends and my wife has lesbian friends. still gods children. imo


----------



## GFR (Jun 3, 2010)

Ghey thread alert.


----------



## ROID (Jun 4, 2010)

unclem said:


> if he is or isnt hes a good dude in my opinion. iam not gay but i have gay friends and my wife has lesbian friends. still gods children. imo



I am GOD. Bow Down before I smite thee with my ROD of FURY


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

I think Syn is secretly gay and sweats Curt and Curt as badass as he is, wont have anything to do with it. Not that there's anything wrong with that. 
Syn, it's ok. Times have changed. You can exercise your freedom of sexual preference. No one cares. These are modern times we live in.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

Afterall, I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2010)

i'm a gay man trapped in a woman's body.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i'm a gay man trapped in a woman's body.


----------



## MDR (Jun 4, 2010)

I think Curt is a great guy.  His posts are very supportive and often very funny.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2010)

Tess, my daughter... aka SYN, is just teasing. Curt is a nice guy, one of the best on here. 

I think guys usually get it wrong when they say some guy is hot though, that men have a different idea of masculine appeal than women do. Guys i think are really sexy a lot of men on here would say they look gay like this guy for instance





guys will say gayyyy

but women know what women are appealing





i still don't know who she is but she's really sexy. most men and women will agree i think.


----------



## ROID (Jun 4, 2010)

MDR said:


> I think Curt is a great guy.  His posts are very supportive and often very funny.



You want to be my lover


----------



## MDR (Jun 4, 2010)

Maybe that's how you roll down in sweet home Alabama, ROID, but I think I'll stick with my beautiful wife.  I'm sure if you keep asking, you'll find the male lover of your dreams.
Good luck in your search!


----------



## ROID (Jun 4, 2010)

I like it when they play hard to get


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> Tess, my daughter... aka SYN, is just teasing. Curt is a nice guy, one of the best on here.
> 
> I think guys usually get it wrong when they say some guy is hot though, that men have a different idea of masculine appeal than women do. Guys i think are really sexy a lot of men on here would say they look gay like this guy for instance
> 
> ...



imageshack sucks ass.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2010)

Adult Image Hosting - Free Image Hosting - hotchyx.com (hc)


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

Godddaaaammnnnnn


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2010)

yea. i tried to find out who she is but no luck. she's cute as hell. i think women like to look at other women cuz when we are little we covet pretty dolls so there's no omg i'm gay thing there like there is with men.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 4, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> I think guys usually get it wrong when they say some guy is hot though, that men have a different idea of masculine appeal than women do. Guys i think are really sexy a lot of men on here would say they look gay like this guy for instance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the dude with SEX written in hair on his chest.....


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> imageshack sucks ass.



Photobucket is awful, too. I've had basic bodybuilder shots (nothing posed "sexually") deleted for violating their terms of service. Wtf?


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> yea. i tried to find out who she is but no luck. she's cute as hell. i think women like to look at other women cuz when we are little we covet pretty dolls so there's no omg i'm gay thing there like there is with men.



kind of looks like a younger Jenny McCarthy


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Photobucket is awful, too. I've had basic bodybuilder shots (nothing posed "sexually") deleted for violating their terms of service. Wtf?



Did you make them...randy?


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I think Syn is secretly gay and *sweats *Curt and Curt as badass as he is, wont have anything to do with it. Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> Syn, it's ok. Times have changed. You can exercise your freedom of sexual preference. No one cares. These are modern times we live in.



haHA 

I had to look that up on Urban Dictionary.

She's, what, 20 to my 50, so, yeah, Syn "sweats" me like _these two_ sweat celery.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2010)

Curt James said:


> haHA
> 
> I had to look that up on Urban Dictionary.
> 
> She's, what, 20 to my 50, so, yeah, Syn "sweats" me like _these two_ sweat celery.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2010)

Curt James said:


>



I remember watching this episode of National Geographic.  The one on the left woke up from her tranquillizing a little early, scaring the game handlers, but both were successfully tagged and released back into the wild.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Did you make them...*randy*?



I've heard _that _term! Photobucket must think anything in swimwear is objectionable. At first I thought it was simply images with their heads removed (used in the "Who is it?" game) that violated their terms, but it seems as if every other female or male bodybuilder pic is deleted.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Godddaaaammnnnnn



That looks like J'Bo who used to post around here....she was sexy as hell and sweet....


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 4, 2010)

no, J'Bo has a much more mariah carey look...


----------



## maniclion (Jun 4, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I think Syn is secretly gay and sweats Curt and Curt as badass as he is, wont have anything to do with it. Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> Syn, it's ok. Times have changed. You can exercise your freedom of sexual preference. No one cares. These are modern times we live in.


Syn is female, if she were a lesbian and liked Curt that means you are calling Curt a woman....


----------



## Curt James (Jun 4, 2010)

maniclion said:


> Syn is female, if she were a lesbian and liked Curt that means you are calling Curt a woman....



No harm, no foul. I've already admitted as much: 



Curt James said:


> I'm secretly a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> And lesbian.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 4, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I remember watching this episode of National Geographic.  The one on the left woke up from her tranquillizing a little early, scaring the game handlers, but both were successfully tagged and released back into the wild.



Dude.

lmfao.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Dude.
> 
> lmfao.



I made a funny.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 5, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> no, J'Bo has a much more mariah carey look...


 
I dunno... shame she took all of her pics down, except for this one.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't think that's her.  I think that's why she left it up.  She had a darker complexion, with dark hair.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm positive that's her.  She did have a lot of different looks.  I think this was the first pic she ever posted, followed by many.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2010)

maybe she just gets tan in summer. i have the pics of J'Bo somewhere. i had them in a fitness model folder then fried my hard drive years ago but i backed stuff up to discs so they're somewhere... she went to Australia to work in a mine, how cool is that? she's back but it's been a long time since i've seen her post.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 5, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I don't think that's her.  I think that's why she left it up.  She had a darker complexion, with dark hair.








Oh no....That's my Jenny.

Surely somebody has one of her bikini/cowboy hat pics around here somewhere.

I'll e-mail Kuso....The Perv. keeps a _wank-file_, no doubt.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 5, 2010)

PreMier said:


> STFU var, it was a typo!
> 
> Here is the pic, great ass Jenny!
> 
> ...



this is J'Bo... i been around here a long time and have a good memory for posts.  Cute as hell, really hot, nice ass, a sweetheart and pretty interesting girl too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 5, 2010)

After I posted that I searched this site for about an hour trying to come up with more pics of her. No go. Rissole had a bunch in his sig, but of course when you change your sig, it is universal.

I wonder why she took them down? She looked awesome! Yeah, those bikini/cowboy hat and tush shots..... I just made another mess.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 5, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> this is J'Bo... i been around here a long time and have a good memory for posts.  Cute as hell, really hot, nice ass, a sweetheart and pretty interesting girl too.


Good job LW!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 5, 2010)

JerseyDevil said:


> After I posted that I searched this site for about an hour trying to come up with more pics of her. No go. Rissole had a bunch in his sig, but of course when you change your sig, it is universal.
> 
> I wonder why she took them down? She looked awesome! Yeah, those bikini/cowboy hat and tush shots..... I just made another mess.



Well, Jen was a sweetie, but for reasons I don't clearly remember, she got ticked off at some comments that were made about certain photos she posted...and PM'd..as I *vaguely* recall.

Last I heard she was engaged to Mr. wonderful somewhere in the Great White North....just broke camp and took off.

I miss our intimate talks about McDonalds and Donuts. All I could find was her old Avi....*sigh*


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2010)

Well I am feeling pretty darn special with all you men chatting about my behind my back .. side that is  

DM: Thanks for letting me in on the conversation .. my ears were ringing a few weeks back and now I know why  Ahhhhh donuts and Mcdonalds. 

MAN: Wow that chick is HOT and you think I look like her? Thanks .. what a compliment  

LITTLE WING: Sometimes I got the curly haired thing going on but sometimes its a straight too  

JD: Yah well I thought my ass shouldnt be plastered all over the world since some peeps *cough cough* use to save them on their HARD drives. lol 

DOMS: Hun its called tanning beds, pro tan, hair dye  They were and are all me and I like to have different looks for sure. New pics coming this summer and hoping that I have made some good changes over the past 5 years !! I have been training off and on so we will see. 

JD: Your right that certainly is me  

LW: Hard drive hey!! lol

DM: Kuso that old mother effer is still around?! Isnt he retired yet? lmao. You calling him a perv? Funny coming from you  Still like you though  

LW: How the heck do you still have that pic? OMG I dont even have that pic? *shakes head* BUTT you did make up for the pervness by saying that I was a "pretty interesting girl" lmao 

JD: Rissy has pics for sure and we chat over facebook often. Same old same old. I cannot believe that you searched for pics of me for over an hour. lmao. I will post new material once I do the shoot this summer. Promise. 

DM: I "WAS" a sweety?! Well I assure you I am still the same woman with my two cents thrown in everywhere  As for why I left I am PRETTY sure it was because someone posted a PRIVATE pic I sent that was a half nudy. I have forgotten all about it .. no biggy  Mr. Wonderful was a wonderful guy BUT not my soul mate. Found him a few months back and things are wonderful!! I AM BACK so more intimate talks about donuts and McDs coming up  

Thanks for all the chatter about me ... I am honestly flattered ... even if it was mostly about my ASS  lol


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2010)

J'Bo, the pic was on here still in a thread, i did a search. you'd remember me as rockgazer. The pics i saved were in a fitness model folder and i swear nothing pervy went on. 

this pic is cute and playful not tacky at all and hell yeah you're interesting. if i remember right you've been in a magazine or two doing fitness ads and went to australia to work in a mine? welcome back.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 17, 2010)

btw, not to sound like a perv butt.... that's a killer pic.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 18, 2010)

J'Bo said:


> Well I am feeling pretty darn special...


You are 

It is pretty ironic that we were talking about you, and POOF here you are


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> J'Bo, the pic was on here still in a thread, i did a search. you'd remember me as rockgazer. The pics i saved were in a fitness model folder and i swear nothing pervy went on.
> 
> this pic is cute and playful not tacky at all and hell yeah you're interesting. if i remember right you've been in a magazine or two doing fitness ads and went to australia to work in a mine? welcome back.



No worries about your "thread search" the fact that DM found my journal by searching the word "donut" made me laugh for about an hour. lol. I have been in a few mags and went to Australia. I didnt work in the mines but the BF at the time did. I worked as the operations manager for an outdoor teambuilding company where we operated flying foxes and high ropes courses along with other outdoor challenges. It was a blast but hard work. I am back in Canada and happy to be home! 



Little Wing said:


> btw, not to sound like a perv butt.... that's a killer pic.



Thanks! I like it too actually. 



JerseyDevil said:


> You are
> 
> It is pretty ironic that we were talking about you, and POOF here you are



POOF is right


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2010)

BTW that new quote option ROCKS ... I remember in the old days when we needed to copy and paste the script  Damn I feel old


----------



## ROID (Jun 18, 2010)

shit, my ass looks way better. Especially when I shave it.


----------



## ceazur (Jun 18, 2010)

unclem said:


> if he is or isnt hes a good dude in my opinion. iam not gay but i have gay friends and my wife has lesbian friends. still gods children. imo



you hang out with gays. -10 points


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2010)

^ doesn't know IM is a gay bodybuilding site -10 points.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 18, 2010)

ROID: I didnt say that my bottom looked better than yours ... perhaps you should prove it though! 

CEAZUR: Not cool

LW: Likin the come back


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 18, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> ^ doesn't know IM is a gay bodybuilding site -10 points.



I think he perfers, "don't ask don't tell".


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 18, 2010)

maniclion said:


> That looks like J'Bo who used to post around here....she was sexy as hell and sweet....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## kuso (Aug 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> I'll e-mail Kuso....The Perv. keeps a _wank-file_, no doubt.



You say that like it's a bad thing?!??


----------



## Dark Geared God (Aug 22, 2010)




----------

